# How Did You Pick Registered Name?



## njb

For us--we gave Julie a mixed name reflecting her parents names--Her father's name was Sir Maxwell Cox-and her mothers was Lady AnJuly -- ergo the name Lady Julia Maxwell. Of course that is a mouth full so we just call her Julie.


----------



## JimS

I wanted a name that would fit in with Chase's parents names, "At Your Beck N Call" and "Push Comes to Shove". My girlfriend and I tossed names about, I asked for ideas on forums (like here), and went through baby name websites. Finally one night my GF and I were chatting on Google Talk and Chase came up as a good choice...then it was a matter of finding a few words to match. "Cut to the Chase!" was perfect because it even throws in a bit with my favorite pastime, watching movies.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

It came to us quite easily, actually. When I first went to pick out a puppy, they were all running around and one came up to me so I picked him up, then he fell asleep almost instantly.

My mom said "aw look, he's all tuckered out now"

And voila... there was his name and registered name


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

We didn't choose a special name for Shadow. When the papers came back someone nicely named him "our last name with 's, Shadow. When we re-registered Tucker, we just included the breeders kennel name and his name is Broadway's Tucker (and our last name). Not very original at all. However, we do have a funky lastname.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

When I first picked him up  He was so small!!


----------



## maryjean

When we got Dusty I knew I wanted to give him a "weather name"....so far in our lives we have had stormy, mistie, rainy, sunni.... As the first boy we came up with Dusty.....we live in kansas....which always seem to have a wind blowing....hence...Dusty Kansas Winds.

mary jean


----------



## wilki5

When we got Benji, he already came with a registered name, "Lestorm Creme de la Creme".


----------



## telsmith1

We kinda just picked names out of the air. Hailey was already named when we got her.

Jake Be Darned
Dixie's Golden Sunrise
Sweet Scent of Jazmine
Sweet Hailey Rose


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

My kennel name is Windridge

My Whippet is Yorktown Pride of Windridge. Yorktown is his breeder's kennel name.

Starlite is Windridge Starlite of My Life (which he is!)

Keira is Windridge Kiss My Brass bc I wanted a name with attitude

Another Golden I had was Windridge Fools Rush In, bc she was born on April Fool's Day


----------



## nrhareiner

I have yet to register either of my pups. The Corgi has one picked out and she is Patties Devil in Disguise. But can not think of one of Abby.

With the horses I have use the bloodlines in their names but over time have somewhat gotten away from that. I will say that most of the regitered names with dogs are really weird. Although I supose some say the same thing about the horses althoug some are really arigingal. A friend of mine is really good at picking really different and neat names.

Some of my favorites are Boot Scoot and Dully, Pearl Handled Gun, An Apple a Day just to name a few. They are darivatives from their sires and dams with a twist. Like Apple's sire is Doc's Perscription.

Heidi


----------



## Angela Mina

The name Goldy was chosen by our daughter (5 at the time), and we chose "Mina's Golden Boy" as his registered name.

Our daughter also chose our new puppy's name - Freddy, and we chose "Mina's Mister Rogers" (after Fred Rogers from Mister Rogers Neighborhood - the kids show)


----------



## lgnutah

My son had already given him the name Brooks. I decided to use my son's name (Scott) and then the word Golden just seemed to flow nicely,
Scott's Golden Brooks


----------



## Thor's Mom

He was Thor first because we wanted a strong name for him. For his registered name we wanted something to suit his personality. Thus, Valentino since he's such a lover and Forester because he loves sticks. Thor Valentino Forester.


----------



## Phoebe

We chose the name Phoebe from the series Friends...went out to celebrate and I jokingly told my daughter we should register her as Smelly Cat (there is an episode devoted to Smelly Cat). My daughter loved it. I did ask the breeder if she would mind that as a registered name, the breeder yelled to her daughter, "is it okay if they register this puppy Smelly Cat?", her daughter yelled back, "As long as they name her Phoebe!" Phoebe's registered name is Smelly Cat.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe (my mom had two glasses of wine at Outback and I'm Smelly Cat <blush>), & Eliza Doolittle


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Oaklys call name had been picked out well before his birth. My love of woodworking and the fact I had named my previous dogs Cedah (Mainer version of Cedar) and Arby (Short for Arborvitae, Latin for Cedar) Oaklys AKC name is just {Kennel Name, Call Name, My Last Name}. 

I feel kinda guilty now since, at least on his dads side they had kept up such a continuous list of kennel names.


----------



## Phoebe

Oh, and I meant to add...LaurJen, I think Leap of Faith is a wonderful registered name!

Another Springsteen fan,

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Eliza Doolittle


----------



## Brittany

Oh dear, why did you have to bring this up?  I completely regret my dogs names. 
1) Loewen's Princess Buttercup- from the movie Princess Bride. Now I'm regretting it because I plan to hunt with her, and I can just picture myself out in the reeds hollerin' at my dawg: "PRINCESS!!!!!!" :uhoh: 

2) Atta Boy Macgyver- I wanted to use Macgyver, but I had to have more to the name, so I pegged on "Atta Boy!" since we said it to him a lot.....kinda tacky. Needless to say, we call him "Mac". But now I can never watch CSI:NY without picturing my dog.......:doh:


----------



## kerrygolden

the kennel club in the uk the breeders picks ther names for you i have Farland Sunset and Carrickgold Scooby Doo, i am about to choose my own kennel name if any one has any suggestion they are very welcome to help me?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Kerry, where do you live?  How about a combo of Cara and... what's the by? Bailey?

Carabai
Baicara

And so forth


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Jake was "No Fake Jake" because he was the real macCoy - LOL

Griffyn - I'm not sure yet but he will probably be 
"Twisted Spell of Gryffindor" because I "twisted" round the Y in his name.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson is going to be 'Liberty's Golden Nugget'. I've told this before but we wanted to have his parent's names in there somewhere. His mom's name is Jodee, but she's related to Pres. Fords golden Liberty. His fathers name is Nugget...so there you go.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Tilly was already registered...her name is..

Music mysetic moon

which I rather like...


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Jazzy's registered name is
Dichi's All That Jazz ----- Dichi is the breeder and since her name is Jasmine and we call her Jazz her registered name came from the musical All That Jazz

Sunny"s registered name is Cin'mon Hill Roses In Sunshine. She was sitting in our dog run when I decided she did not at all look like a Rosie, which is what we had been calling her from birth. She was now 8 weeks old. The sun was shining and she became Sunny Rose - registered name Roses in Sunshine

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Mandyjac

Our pup came from Sunshine Goldens -- that's the breeder (wonderful place!!) And we liked the name Maya because we honeymooned along the Riviera Maya in Mexico. Hence, Sunshine Riviera Maya! We call her Maya, but the puppy stages are definitly NOT a honeymoon!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

I had a couple call names picked out that I liked:

Quiz
Cash
Spin

... and I really like when the call name and registerd name go together. When I got Quiz, I'd been on the wait list for a Border Collie out of a litter in Chicago (Wildfire Border Collies). When the bitch was x-rayed, it showed that she was only carrying three pups and I was 4th on the list. I was going to name the BC "Spin" and register him as Wildfire Spin City which would tie back to my former life in public relations.

When the BC didn't happen, a Tabark Golden became my back up plan. When I met the pup now known as Quiz, he just didn't strike me as a "Spin". I really liked "Cash" and would have used Tanbark's Color of Money ("Golden" -- get it?) or Tanbark's Show Me the Money, but as it happened, the owner of the stud dog kept a puppy whom she named Cash. So then we were down to "Quiz". I was originally thinking he'd be registered a Tanbark's Pop Quiz but then I started thinking outside the box and decided I wanted Tanbark's Number Two Pencil, 'cuz you can't take a quiz w/o your No. 2 Pencil!

I have a little list of call/registered names on file for potential dogs...

Quick Draw - "Sketch"
Zero to Sixty - "Hot Rod" (has to be a Whippet!)
Off Road Adventure - "Jeep"
Art of the Deal - "Trump"
Black Tie Required - "Tux"

-Stephanie


----------



## Mandyjac

Flyingquizini--those are some awesome names!! You are very creative, thanks for sharing them.  You are inspiring me to get more creative with our next dog.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Mandyjac said:


> Flyingquizini--those are some awesome names!! You are very creative, thanks for sharing them.  You are inspiring me to get more creative with our next dog.


Thanks! I love coming up with call and registered names... especially when I can find clever ways to tie them together.

Oh - another fave on my list:

Moving Violation - "Ticket" or "Rush"

-S


----------



## MissNikkisMom

The kids of the kennel owner had named Miss Nikki "Nikki". Her Mom's name is Missa, so I called her Miss Nikki. Her registered name is Ruger's Rainbow Promise named after my first golden Reggie's Golden Gun Ruger. I got her after he went to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN

We are naming our puppy Clover because my husband is Irish. Our last name is Clancy. I kind of want to come up with a Kennel name in case we do breed her after her clearances are done. We live in NC, hubby loves the tarheels, I watch Guiding Light and work for Robert Newman who plays Josh. We love the beach and we love the show 24. Those are just some ideas on things the name could come from. Any ideas, anyone?

Barb


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Well be sure to save TUX for your GRIT


----------



## Tom

I guess that I've always found it rather humorous how pretentious-sounding registered names can become (especially if you have no intention of showing or breeding your fur baby). Thus, I've taken a couple of swipes at "the system" over the years.

My first AKC dog was a white german shepherd named, "Sparky's Purouvpah Rowdy." Long story short: Rowdy was a family name for our dogs (3 human generations of 'em); Sparky was a nickname at work; and "Purouvpah" was a funky spelling for pure-of-paw.

Lacey, on the other hand, has a simple name. After deciding on the name Lacey, it became Lacey Bloomers. I wanted to call her Lacey Underpants but my wife PG'd the PG-13 name. Of course, she's just Lacey around the house.

Gee, am I alone in finding humor in all this naming stuff?


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Lacey Underpants! Love it!

I thought of another combo I really like the other day...

Double Dog Dare Ya -- "Dare"


----------



## Pippa

*Hello*

I know where i'm coming to when I go to give my pup a registered name. As soon as I get her this will be one of the first stops a make. 
I love all of the names you all have came up with. 
Even though I haven't found my pup yet. I do have call names I really like
McKenzie (my fav)
Maddison
Hannah
So you all be thinking of some ideas for when I come ta askin lol..pleaseeeee


----------



## SALI

*Earl*

Sir earl Simba got his name (Simba) from the daughter of the people I got him from and the Earl came from me being a Texas ******* and I just wanted to be able to say ---GET IN THE TRUCK EARL. The Sir just put a regal sound to it.

Good luck!


----------



## dmfla

Maya On Golden Paws lol made up from bits and pieces of her lineage being a household pet with no intentions of breeding I doubt it'll ever get used lol


----------



## Pointgold

Our litters all have themes, and the registered name is given based on the theme, with call names having something to do with the reg name.
We really enjoy puns and play on words, so do a lot with that. I don't like pretentious names, either, so we tend to keep things humorous.


----------



## cubbysan

Pointgold said:


> Our litters all have themes, and the registered name is given based on the theme, with call names having something to do with the reg name.
> We really enjoy puns and play on words, so do a lot with that. I don't like pretentious names, either, so we tend to keep things humorous.


One of my favorite parts about being a spectator at a dog show, is buying the show catalog and reading all the registered names. I especially like people's ads they take out when specialling. I like seeing the registered name then seeing the twist in the call name. Some people are just so creative.


----------

